# History Channel



## Flatlander (Nov 11, 2004)

This Monday Nov. 15th, the History Channel will be featuring a special on the US Special Forces combatives and tactics training, and a portion will be featuring Datu Kelly Worden and the group he trains out of Fort Lewis, WA.

From here:





*Tune In:*
Monday, November 15 @ 11pm ET/PT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An examination of how both U.S. Armed Forces and civilian counterparts constantly train to be ready for battle or disaster by staging huge exercises to keep skills sharp. From contained live-fire operations to huge, multi-national events, these methods prove effective for getting it right in combat or during disaster or acts of terrorism. Next, we see how deceiving the enemy for tactical advantage has a long history dating back to at least the Trojan Horse. And with consumer software like Photoshop, almost anyone can alter photographs in order to deceive. Finally, we examine the tactical pedigree of edged weapons. From samurai swords to the Bowie knife, blades make history happen; we look at some of history's most significant edged weapons and new blades that are sharpening the edge yet again! Hosted by Hunter Ellis.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Flatlander, I'll be looking forward to it :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

I've posted my support on Gm Kelly's forum, but this looks pretty sweet. I'm looking forward to it!

 :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone tape this, or know when it is to be air played agian? I missed it and would like to see it.

Thank you
 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

When I talked to GM Kelly, he mentioned that he was working on getting the segment up online on his site.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 21, 2004)

A clip is now available. Go to http://www.kellyworden.com


----------

